# 640 GB Drive showing as 127 GB?



## commandercup (May 28, 2008)

I'm trying to install XP on my new 640 GB Western Digital SE16 drive... however when I boot with the XP disk, it only shows a 127 GB drive with the 640 GB drive plugged in... what is going on?

When I boot into XP on my existing installation on my 250 GB hard drive, the Local Disk Management utlity recognies the 640 GB hard drive and I can even format it... and acess it within windows, but when I boot into the disk again, its still 127 GB...

What am I supposed to do? Its my first time getting a new hard drive... 0_0

and no, there is no unpartitioned space that accounts for the rest of the space on the 640 GB drive... its just the 127 GB partition that shows up


----------



## ASharp (May 28, 2008)

I believe that there's a problem with the original version of Windows XP where the OS would only recognize hard drives up to 127GB. If you upgrade to SP1, SP2 or SP3, the problem should subside and you should be able to see all 640GB.

Edit: Here's another solution
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;303013


----------



## francis511 (May 28, 2008)

Try this


----------



## commandercup (May 28, 2008)

thanks guys, I was going to slipstream the disc, but I'm too lazy... and thanks for the link to the registry fix, but I just decided to isntall Media Center Edition

too much trouble...


----------



## niko084 (May 29, 2008)

All you have to do is partition the drive with media center, and then install windows xp over that, it will only show so much of the drive until you get SP2 but it will work perfectly, just did it the other day.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 30, 2008)

Or use a 3rd party partition program (ie partition magic or something) So you won't require a reinstall.


----------

